#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Getting married. Is it simple?

## robd

Hi all, i want to get married here,i have been told i must show proof that i am infact not already married!
Do i have to get this from the embassy here or can i get it from some other office etc in the UK??
What else do i need? and do i really have to go to the uk embassy in BKK to get the Thai marraige recognized etc etc so many different stories i have no idea what to believe!!
1. i want to get married nice and easily,if possible
2. This,so i have been told,will make staying here alot easier and setting up a company easier

any ideas? if questions have been asked please just point me to the right place

thanks all rob

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i want to get married here


Why?.

----------


## robd

that good old reason called love!

----------


## friscofrankie

Whatever reason.  A notarized sworn statement you aren;t married from your embassy should do the trick.
Go register the marriage at the Amphur office.  there it is, your life is no longer legally yours...

----------


## Thetyim

It's called an "Affirmation of freedom to marry"

You get it from your embassy (or the consulate in ChiangMai)
Then you get it translated by a certified translator
Then you take it to be legalised
Then you can go to the amphur and get married

----------


## Thetyim

> do i really have to go to the uk embassy in BKK to get the Thai marraige recognized


No you don't have to do that.
I've been married twice in Thailand.

I got tax allowance as a married man and never registered the marraige with the embassy.

----------


## Udonite

Then you need a affirmation to marry a Thai citizen, again notarized by your embassy, translate document into Thai, then this document has to go the Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs. The TMFA then rubber stamp it, takes about two days. Do all this in Bangkok as there are lots of translation offices near the embassies that do the work for you.

With your affirmation to marry document stamped then it's off to the amphur office.

Being married to a Thai citizen allows you to stay for one year, reporting to immigration every three months. 
You have to show a joint income of 40,000 baht a month when you renew your visa for another year if you want to live in Thailand.

----------


## Thetyim

Download the form here but apply in person.  Fee is 3600 baht

http://uk.sitestat.com/fcoweb/britem...pe=pdf&ns_url=[http://www.fco.gov.uk/Files/kfile/AFFIRMATION_FORM.pdf]

----------


## jumbo

Udonite, my wife and I got married in the UK, would I have to re-marry in Thailand to have the same one year deal.

----------


## kingwilly

> *Getting married. Is it simple?*


*

yes.

getting divorced?

no.
*

----------


## extras

Marriage Guidance British Embassy, Bangkok

----------


## buriramboy

Here's a report i've stolen from Secrets on a guy getting married, covers everything.


This is a quick breakdown if anyone is interested and the process if you want to get legally hitched on the thai system. My apologies if this has been posted before. 

Im posting basically because i know there is a lot of companys who charge quite a bit of money for this and to be honest it isnt as expesnive or hard as is made out.

Here goes. 4 days total from handing in Affirmation of Freedom to get Married to getting it Legitimised.

Day 1 Go to British Embassy with Affirmation Filled out and ready to hand in, I arrived at 7.30 a.m and there was about 3 people in front of me. The Queues have been cut down remarkably because of the Visa Application being moved. 

Proceeded upstairs to consular area and waited in queue. Handed in Affirmation and paid 2650 baht. Was told it would be ready from 9.00am next morning for collection.

Day 2 Back to Embassy to pick up Stamped and signed Affirmation. Arrived 8.00 and was a slight queue but nothing to be excited about.

Proceeded to walk out embassy and be accosted by loads of touts wanting to take my money and do everything for me. Walked 250 metres down road and entered a translation shop asked for a quote for Affirmation to be Translated to Thai. 300 baht. Said thank you and left walked next door to next translation service just to confirm price again was told 300 baht and could collect document at 14.00. 
Went for walk along Sukuhmvit road had food and went back to collect Translated Document.

Document then needs to be Legitimised at the Thai foreign affairs building.

Day 3. Jumped in Taxi and went to Legitimisation Building(address can be found on many website). Again not a great queue. Went in waited and was told 800 baht for same day service or 400 baht for next day. Went for the 400 baht next day option.

Day 4. Collected Affirmation and Translation which had all been Legitimised. Everything done simple and straight forward. No Problems No Extortionate Fees to pay.

Only thing left to do was go to Local Amphur to get Officially married

Total Cost 3350 Baht plus taxi fares around 800 baht bringing total to 4150 baht.


The further Cost at the amphur varies from district to district and also small cost of getting Wifes ID card changed. This cost no more then 500 Baht total.

Some people may think im stupid but i did this to show the commitment to the lady i wanted to marry. Due to my work im not in a position to bring her to live with me but i get back often to see her. And when i finally get settled back in UK end of next year ill bring her then. 

Ultimately i am planning and going to live in thailand when i retire in 3 years from the forces.

Well Gents/Ladys that is my Story.

1 Finally thing to say the lady known to Many as Thip is now Mrs Stretch163(real name not disclosed but not hard to work out). 

And i have never been happier.

90 days to go till im back with my wife for another glorious 6 weeks.

----------


## pugforever

> that good old reason called love!


very good reason. :Wink: 

good luck to both of you :Razz:

----------


## Thetyim

^ Yes, BB is quite right, watch out for the rip offs.
I was told by a translation shop that the translation would cost 25k.
I told them to get stuffed.
They insisted that the system had changed and that they had to do all the paperwork and that you could not do it yourself.
I walked out.
I did it all myself for the same money that BB just quoted.

----------


## Panda

Getting married is a relatively simple process.

Can lead to some serious financial problems down the track though, -- even in Thailand.

Certainly not worth the effort unless there is a very good reason. A bit like putting a noose around your neck and hoping she wont pull the trap door lever.

----------


## Sparky

> that good old reason called love!


 
Must be Raving Mad !   Have you ever been to a Thai wedding its all about money .

Ok you can love her but , fks sake marriage aswell has to be a Big Noooooooooooooo

----------


## pugforever

^not all thai's wedding is about money, most tho.

let me look for the thread i have seen a while ago, something to do with thai girl and money. i will explain my point of view there. :Razz:

----------


## blackgang

My marriage cost actually nothing, went to the American embassy and got my letter, about 15 mins, went and paid the $30 notary fee and came back and picked it up, went across the street and had it translated and he ran it to the foreign office and was back within an hour, we paid him ??? baht and left on the afternoon bus home, went to the amphur the next day and had it registered, 100 baht, and the wifes new ID card and came home married.
Go for the Thai ceremony, which is not a legal marriage, and it will cost you a pocket full of baht tho.

----------


## Thetyim

> Have you ever been to a Thai wedding its all about money


Go to a UK divorce court and listen then tell me that weddings in UK are not about money

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> Originally Posted by Sparky
> 
> Have you ever been to a Thai wedding its all about money
> 
> 
> Go to a UK divorce court and listen then tell me that weddings in UK are not about money


Sorry Thetyim I think you mean UK divorce courts are all about money, marriage is for love, initially. Or did I get married for the wrong reason ?

----------


## robd

Cheers Thetyim and others for help,great news!
CAn you tell me where the consulate is in Cm,if you have been there?
Do i have to get it translated etc etc,can ido it all from up here in CM
thanks again rob

----------


## Thetyim

British Honorary Consulate
198 Bumrungraj Road
Muang Chiang Mai 50000
Thailand

Telephone: +66 (0) 53  263 015
Fax:  +66 (0) 53  263 016
E-mail: ukconsul@loxinfo.co.th

Opening hours: 0900 to 1130, Mondays to Fridays

----------


## Thetyim

If you live in CM then go to the consulate
The difference between CM and Bangers is chalk and cheese

You can park outside the door and the beautiful young lady there is charming and very helpful.

You will still need to get the legalisation bit done in Bangers

----------


## robd

cheers Thetyim, so i can go there ge tan affirmation freedom to marry then go to local amphur and jobe done i am married?? the getting legalized ion bkk is only if i want it recognized by uk law yes?

----------


## Thetyim

Nope.

Get the Affirmation in CM
get it translated anywhere
get it legalised in Bangers
then go to the Amphur

----------


## robd

ok now i get it,can it be legalized via the post or email??
have seen a few posts about this but not sure
thanks

----------


## Thetyim

Cannot be done by post.

Does your wife have any friends in Bangers ?

I just  got someone to go down there for me

----------


## Bluecat

> Getting married is a relatively simple process.


 
It is very simple indeed but well, so is divorce.
When you go to the amphur to get married, you will meet quite a few people who get divorced.
When I got married, there was a girl there with a farang and they were also getting married.
And the guy registering the marriage told us, well, she was here this morning divorcing her farang husband.
So we asked her, thinking itwas a joke (well, like if a Thai public servant could make such joke, stupid me... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )It was not a joke.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Go to a UK divorce court and listen then tell me that weddings in UK are not about money


My divorce was lovely. No bad stuff at all. Seriously.

----------


## Thetyim

> It was not a joke.


Are you sure ?

It is illegal for a thai woman to remarry within 9 months of a divorce without a medical examination.  The officier should be aware of this

----------


## robd

good idea,so i can ems papers to friend the nget them to get it rubber stamped and back to me,alot easier than going there cheers

----------


## Sir Burr

Actually, this thread is useful for me too as I'll be getting officially married around new year.

Been with the missus 10 years now. Had the Thai ceremony about 4 years ago.
Reason I'm going to do it officially is two-fold.

1. In case I suddenly die (I ride a Honda Wave in Phuket) it makes a will more secure.

2. Even though I am "married" I'm getting none of the official benefits, like the one year visa, if I so choose.

----------


## Bluecat

> Originally Posted by Bluecat
> 
> It was not a joke.
> 
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> It is illegal for a thai woman to remarry within 9 months of a divorce without a medical examination. The officier should be aware of this


Come on Thetyim, to paraphrase somebody, TIT... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Come on Thetyim, to paraphrase somebody, TIT.


Actually I had never given this a thought before but it is a pretty stupid law.
If she is pregnant by her new husband then she cannot divorce her old husband. Would be better to let the officier use his discretion

----------


## daveboy

> Getting married. Is it simple?


Its a Peace of piss

----------


## Lily

> Its a Peace of piss


Pun intended?

----------


## Udonite

> Udonite, my wife and I got married in the UK, would I have to re-marry in Thailand to have the same one year deal.


 
I dunno, can anyone help with this?

I'd ask the Thai Consulate in Hull.

----------


## a. boozer

> Originally Posted by Sparky
> 
> Have you ever been to a Thai wedding its all about money
> 
> 
> Go to a UK divorce court and listen then tell me that weddings in UK are not about money


 :dito:  Been there, done it and couldn't afford the T shirt after!    :St George:

----------


## robd

Thanks to all,especially Thetyim, i am now a happily married man!
It was very easy. Go t oconsulate,give them form,get a few businesscards of translation servies etc few calls later ,few days later i have paper work back.
3600 from embassy,2000 for translation,paper to and back from BKK delived to my door! 45 bht for marraige cert at local tambon office!!

Thanks all again

now to buy land and set up company!! more questions coming!!

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> Thanks to all,especially Thetyim, i am now a happily married man!
> It was very easy. Go t oconsulate,give them form,get a few businesscards of translation servies etc few calls later ,few days later i have paper work back.
> 3600 from embassy,2000 for translation,paper to and back from BKK delived to my door! 45 bht for marraige cert at local tambon office!!
> 
> Thanks all again
> 
> now to buy land and set up company!! more questions coming!!


I hope it's not 'is it easy to get a divorce in Thailand ?'

----------


## Thetyim

> I hope it's not 'is it easy to get a divorce in Thailand ?'


Divorce is even easier if the pair of you agree the settlement.

Done and dusted in under an hour. Only have to go to the Amphur.

----------


## chitown

Had to go through a bunch of crap. A whole lot of nonsense I tell you!

Then once we were married (legally in Thailand), they wanted me to go to my embassy and get an affidavit showing me as single again so I could get my married VISA. I told them I would not swear I was single on any affidavit becasue I am now married!!!! Then they wanted pics of our Thai party and we did not have a Thai party. They said it was a big problem and we needed to go and have a Thai party and have pics taken.

The rule saiys that they want pics of your house. Make sure you take pics with you in the pics and in every room of your house. Hong nam pics needed with you on the crapper???? They wish!! In one pic I am flipping the camera the bird. When I turned in that pic they did not even notice!!!!

After giving the immigration officer a serious verbal beating, they issued me my 1 year VISA. 


 :kma:  Heres to you Thai immigration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robd

iam happily married and aim to stay that way!!
questions are on the very difficult subject of starting a company/business, seems to be mine field!

----------


## William

I'm currently doing a French divorce (involving a French-Thai couple).  

All I can say is: never marry a bloody Frenchman.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Only problem I had was my local amphur were twats and wouldn't do the deed.Told me that I could only getmarried inBKK even though we had the papers.

Went to the next AMphur where they were more than happy to oblige and called up a boss somewhere and told them what happened at my amphur.

----------


## red67

Hi guys,ive been told once i get my (affirmation to marry) back  i can then leave it with one of the many translators to be translated into  thai and they will take it to the Thai foreign affairs building for me then collect it and post it to me in udon for a very reasonable fee,anyone heard of this or had a recent experience,i know money talks in thailand and you can more or less get anything you want but the service offered was very reasonable and not as much running round to do ?anyone got recent info on this ...cheers

----------


## Cujo

> Hi guys,ive been told once i get my (affirmation to marry) back  i can then leave it with one of the many translators to be translated into  thai and they will take it to the Thai foreign affairs building for me then collect it and post it to me in udon for a very reasonable fee,anyone heard of this or had a recent experience,i know money talks in thailand and you can more or less get anything you want but the service offered was very reasonable and not as much running round to do ?anyone got recent info on this ...cheers


Yes, that's the way it's usually done.

----------


## Bettyboo

You can do it all in one day:

1) Print out the form from the Embassy website, and rewrite it with your details.

2) Get to the British embassy in Bkk by 8am (don't forget to take your passport); Once you hand in the docs (and pay 3250 baht), you'll wait about 20 minutes for it to be returned; out of there by 9am. (You must go in the morning, not open for this service in the afternoon)

3) Go across the road to Waveplace for the translation (1st floor); 40 minutes, 350 baht (don't forget to get a couple of copies of each document from the ground floor copy shop); not 10 am yet....

4) Go out the front to the main road, grab a taxi, ask them to take the expressway to the government complex at Changwattana; you'll be there by 11 (maybe 10:40 if all is going well).

5) Hope it's not too busy cause to get it that day you need to hand in the original doc from te British embassy and the translation by 12; collect by 2 to 2:30 (costs 400 baht for same day service; 200 baht for a later day collection).

6) Get a move on to the district office at Laksi (don't forget your 2 witnesses); get there before 3pm and you should be okay.

There, all done in 1 day.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Or get one of the touts to do most of it for you.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ so, I says to the tout: "How much?"

Tout says: "2000 baht. Then you don't have the hassle of going..."

Me says: "Pood len, chaimai??? I can send it via the post office for a couple of hundred baht (so the missus says, but not sure if this is actually correct info...).

The touts can do the translation of the embassy document and take it to Changwattana, then return it to you done (them; the original and the translation); normal cost is 200 baht for next day or 400 baht for same day - say 200 baht each way for the taxis, total cost: translation 350, taxi, 400, same day service 400, total 1150. You save 850 which is worth saving, imho - then again I have friends in Laksi, so I visit them while I'm there...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ If you live up-country, it means one can get on an early plane and get home without having to dick about in Bangkok. Saying that, Bangkok was a breeze a few weeks ago as every fucker was in Udon causing traffic jams.

----------


## armstrong

they're back now.  the feckers.

----------


## Bettyboo

You can send the embassy docs to Changwattana by post - it is returned in 1 week (just done it, worked fine, total cost at the post office that included all fees was 510 baht); took 6 days from sending to receiving - I couldn't be bothered to drive from Rama 2 to Changwattana and back, so I just went to the local post office instead...  :Smile: 

Easy.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You can send the embassy docs to Changwattana by post - it is returned in 1 week (just done it, worked fine, total cost at the post office that included all fees was 510 baht); took 6 days from sending to receiving - I couldn't be bothered to drive from Rama 2 to Changwattana and back, so I just went to the local post office instead... 
> 
> Easy.


When's the castration?

----------


## somtamslap

> You can send the *embassy docs* to Changwattana by post


 Are we talking about the affirmation and translation here?

----------


## somtamslap

Bumpety Bump!

Is posting the affirmation and translation doable?

----------


## Bettyboo

> When's the castration?


I prefer not to talk about it - it was a requirement for a loan I'm getting from the bank...  :Sad: 




> Are we talking about the affirmation and translation here?


Yes, you are correct; done it - easy as, although I got the missus to deal with the paperwork - if you have any questions about the paperwork (Thai forms, what to post, etc) then send me a PM and I'll ask the missus.  :Smile:  I've kept electronic copies of the form(s) if you want them/it, but I just got it off the website.

----------


## somtamslap

> (Thai forms, what to post, etc)


 I didn't know they existed. I just thought you posted the eng and thai versions of the affirmations with a post-it saying 'LEGALISE THIS...BIIIIATCH'!

This not the case then, Bets?

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't know because I let the missus take charge, but I do remember her making me download some forms of some type to her thumbdrive, so she could get them printed out - I even had to fill one in myself, if I remember correctly...

----------


## somtamslap

^ Cheers, I'll PM if you I get stuck...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no problem - and congratulations on the very happy upcoming event.  :Smile: 

With Stokers involvement with Granny, will this make you brothers-in-law???

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ Cheers, I'll PM if you I get stuck...


Jeezus! Not another TD pussy!

----------


## dspenc

?????????

----------


## Lorenzo

> Getting married. Is it simple?


Yes, any fool can do it

----------


## Bangyai

Just an update on this :

The affirmation at the embassy was easy , 2990 baht done while I waited in half an hour. As noted, they don't care or check what you put down for income which is good because I hardly have one.

Paid 500 baht for a translation. A bit over the odds but couldn't be arsed to shop around . Done in 45 minutes.

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs for legalising with a stamp was easy too. Got there early, filled in the form from the counter, queued 10 minutes , got a number, waited 20 more minutes, paid 400 then went home. Collected it two days later.

A week or so later went to the Amper to try to get married there, just because it was near. 

Got there early ( 5 minutes from home ) at 8.00 am. 

Problem. They had never done a falang wedding before and it was immediatley clear they were'nt keen to start learning how to. Head honcho started dragging her feet , asking for  unnecessary crap, i.e. my original divorce paper translated into Thai  and a letter from the police stating wife had lost old marriage papers from 30 years back. 

8.30 our witnesses turned up. Falang and Thai. No good....must be from the same village. In short .....they didn't want to do it but wouldn't just say so. However, I wasn't surprised because we have had dealings with them before and they are as thick as shite here so we had a back up plan.

It was now 9.00 a.m. Witnesses went to work. We drove into town and went to the registry office at Bang Rak where weddings are big business for them. One hour later .... married. No problems although some of Ms Bangyais paperwork regarding her marriage 30 years ago was all out of date and her I.D. card still said Mrs.but they sorted it all out and provided witnesses as well as helping Ms Bangyai fill in reams of additional paperwork for which she bunged them 500 baht and was happy to do it as she hates filling in loads of unfamilier forms. Also paid 40 baht for the registration.

I would recommend Bangrak to anyone who has had any problems. They were very patient in sorting it all out.

There was an option of having her surname changed to mine but as we know of no advantage in doing so we didn't bother. No plans to go to the U.K. if at all possible but it can be done later if you so choose at that office.

So...done and dusted and I have married into money ( she already has most of mine anyway ) and we then went home to consumate the marriage. Not essential but pleasant enough and it would have been a shame to waste the 10 years of practice we've already put in.

----------


## slackula

> So...done and dusted


Was this recent? If so congratulations are in order!  :Smile:

----------


## RickThai

> Thanks to all,especially Thetyim, i am now a happily married man!
> 
> now to buy land and set up company!! more questions coming!!


I assume you know that you cannot buy land (only your wife).  Also, technically, although not enforced, the land has to be purchased with your wife's pre-marriage money.

Good luck with your marriage and business endeavors.

RickThai

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> So...done and dusted
> 
> 
> Was this recent? If so congratulations are in order!


Thankyou QC , today in fact although at this very moment MS Bangyai is giving me hell for being paralytic on my my wedding night ?? WTF ??? Cut me soome slack beeetch !!

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by robd
> 
> 
> Thanks to all,especially Thetyim, i am now a happily married man!
> 
> now to buy land and set up company!! more questions coming!!
> 
> 
> I assume you know that you cannot buy land (only your wife). Also, technically, although not enforced, the land has to be purchased with your wife's pre-marriage money.
> ...


Not an issue. With the amount of money I have , I couldn't afford a kennel. Wife already has house and car and not thinking of upgrading any time soon.

Thanks for your best wishes Rick. :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Just an update on this :
> 
> The affirmation at the embassy was easy , 2990 baht done while I waited in half an hour. As noted, they don't care or check what you put down for income which is good because I hardly have one.
> 
> Paid 500 baht for a translation. A bit over the odds but couldn't be arsed to shop around . Done in 45 minutes.
> 
> The Ministry of Foreign Affairs for legalising with a stamp was easy too. Got there early, filled in the form from the counter, queued 10 minutes , got a number, waited 20 more minutes, paid 400 then went home. Collected it two days later.
> 
> A week or so later went to the Amper to try to get married there, just because it was near. 
> ...



Did you get your copy of the Korea Ror 2 (extract of marriage record)?
Will need it for a non o marriage if you are looking at that type of visa.

----------


## Bangyai

> Did you get your copy of the Korea Ror 2 (extract of marriage record)?
> Will need it for a non o marriage if you are looking at that type of visa.


Yes thanks. In fact they gave us three of them ??. 

No plans for the marriage extension though due to lack of spondoons in my bank account. However, I believe I have finaly found a place in Laos that will issue a multiple entry non immo if you are married to a Thai and have all the documents. Not perfect as it will still mean doing visa runs every 90 days but better than having to return to the U.K. to get one.

----------

